# Keine Tastatur-LEDs unter X11

## hfk

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Schubs:

Auf meinem Notebook bekomme ich unter X11 die Tastatur-LEDs Capslock usw. nicht zum Laufen.

Mit der der Ubuntu 7.10 CD werden sie korrekt angezeigt.

Auf der Konsole unter Gentoo werden sie angezeigt.

Unter X11 wird Capslock erkannt (Hinweis beim Login) aber nicht angezeigt.

Meine xorg.conf

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

  Driver         "kbd"

  Option         "CoreKeyboard"

  Option         "XkbRules"     "xorg"

  Option         "XkbModel"     "pc105"

  Option         "XkbLayout"    "de"

  Option         "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Default Layout"

  Screen       "Default Screen"

  InputDevice  "Generic Keyboard"

  InputDevice  "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

```

----------

## franzf

Das ist ein Fehler in der xorg-7.3 (mit >=xorg-server-1.4). Ein Downgrade auf die xorg-7.2 bringt die LEDs wieder zum Leuchten  :Smile: 

Da braucht es nämlich eigentlich gar keine speziellen Settings in der xorg.conf, das geht out-of-the-box (sollte...).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Zugehöriger Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192221

----------

## hfk

Danke für die Tips.

Ich habe mir beim "Emergen" selbst ein Bein gestellt. Das Ergebnis

Die Tastatur-LEDs werden korrekt angezeigt.

X ist zäh.

Der Text-Cursor z.B hier beim Erstellen dieses Textes im Firefox wird nicht angezeigt.

Von Unterfenstern bleiben Reste stehen.

Sogar mein geliebtes xtem spinnt!

Ich vermute, dass ich mich vor allem mit dem virutellen package x11-base/xorg-x11

auf die Nase gelegt habe.

```
emege x11-base/xorg-x11
```

bringt nichts.

Meine derzeitige Intallation ist

```
*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.4-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.4-r2

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.3

      Latest version installed: 7.3

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2  USE="dri ipv6 xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -hal -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 vesa -amd -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB [1]

```

Für xorg-server-1.4-r2 habe ich ein eigenes ebuild mit dem patch aus https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192221

Am liebsten würde ich das ganze X deinstallieren und neu aufbauen. Aber für mich als Neuling unter Gentoo fällt dazu nicht viel ein außer

```
emerge -auvtD world
```

und das brachte außer viel Compile-Schaum nichts.

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge $(qlist -IC xorg) -av1

baut dir alle Pakete neu, die irgendwo ein xorg stehen haben.

emerge $(qlist -IC x11) -av1

ist sogar besser, denke ich.

qlist ist in portage-utils.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dieser Fehler ist schon uralt. Hatte ihn auch mal angemeckert, aber er wird leider nicht behoben.

----------

## hfk

Welchen Fehler meinst Du, Klaus?

----------

## hfk

 :Confused: 

Mit dem LED-Problem konnte ich noch leben, aber wie sich X jetzt verhält ist unerträglich.

Downgrade auf Xorg-7.2 und xorg-server-1.3 bringt den gleichen Effekt wie

Xorg-7.3 und xorg-server-1.4 mit Bug-fix:

Die LEDs   :Idea:  aber X ist unertäglich:

Kein Cursor im Firefox, Reste von Fenstern werden erst nach Sekunden entfernt.

Es liegt nicht am Kenel oder Modulen. Die xorg.conf ist nicht geändert.

Fluxbox und KDE zeigen den gleichen Effekt.

Ich vermute, dass es an USE-Flags liegt:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2  USE="dri ipv6 xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -nptl -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"
```

Gibt es dort Probleme?

Im übrigen gibt es eine nicht saubere Abhängigkeit in der Portage:

Beim Bau von x11-base/xorg-x11 wird x11-libs/libXdamage vermisst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hfk wrote:*   

> Welchen Fehler meinst Du, Klaus?

 

Na den mit den LEDs der Tastatur. Bei mir geht im Anmeldefenster vom KDM und GDM keine Numlock LED, egal, wie oft ich auf die Taste drücke. Und unter KDE und Gnome geht sie auch nur, wenn ich Numlock in den Einstellungen einschalte. Also nicht Numlock, sondern die LED.

----------

## hfk

 *Quote:*   

> Na den mit den LEDs der Tastatur. Bei mir geht im Anmeldefenster vom KDM und GDM keine Numlock LED, egal, wie oft ich auf die Taste drücke. Und unter KDE und Gnome geht sie auch nur, wenn ich Numlock in den Einstellungen einschalte. Also nicht Numlock, sondern die LED.

 

Der Fehler lässt sich mit dem Patch aus  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192221 beheben.

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass Du Dir damit eine Menge neuer Probleme einhandeln kannst.

In der Portage scheinen einige Neuerungen aufgenommen worden zu sein, die schlimme Folgen haben können.

----------

## Disaronno

 *hfk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Na den mit den LEDs der Tastatur. Bei mir geht im Anmeldefenster vom KDM und GDM keine Numlock LED, egal, wie oft ich auf die Taste drücke. Und unter KDE und Gnome geht sie auch nur, wenn ich Numlock in den Einstellungen einschalte. Also nicht Numlock, sondern die LED. 
> 
> Der Fehler lässt sich mit dem Patch aus  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192221 beheben.
> 
> Ich fürchte allerdings, dass Du Dir damit eine Menge neuer Probleme einhandeln kannst.
> ...

 

Dem wiederspreche ich einfach mal. Ich nutze den Patch seit ca. einem Monat und konnte bisher keine Verschlechterung beobachten oder probleme mit Portage / beim installieren von Software beobachten.

Die von dir beschriebenen Beobachtungen hören sich eher nach den Nvidia Treibern an die von der Render Performance unter 2D nicht wirklich gut sind ( wenn man von dem aktuellen beta Treiber mal absieht)

----------

## hfk

Die Lösung:

1. Der Patch aus https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192221 behebt das Problem mit den LED's und verursacht keine Fehler.

2. Das virtuelle Paket x11-base/xorg-x11 beschränkt die enthaltenen Pakete nur nach unten.

3. Ein Downgrade von x11-base/xorg-x11 und das Reemerge der enthalten Pakete führte u.a. zum Update des Treibers x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

4. Der Treiber x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.2.1 verursacht das zähe Verhalten von X11.

5. Die Maske >x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1 schleißt den fehlerhaften Treiber aus.

6. xorg-7.3 und xorg-server-1.4 mit obigem Patch laufen einwandfrei.

7. xorg-7.2 und xorg-server-1.3 laufen einwandfrei.

Danke für Eure Mühe.

----------

